# "to have regard for"



## ahmedcrow

What's the appropriate Latin verb for "to have regard for"?
I've looked for it in google translate and Wiktionary and found "vereor".


----------



## Snodv

_Vereor_ (first person singular) works in a deeply respectful way, as in "I have regard for (or fear!) God."  It is the root verb behind our verb _revere_.  _Diligo_ is a little friendlier, and is used for "love" in the Vulgate.


----------



## Cagey

Please tell us more about how you are going to use this verb.  What do you want to say?  Are you talking about having regard for rules, or for someone's feelings, or something else?  The same word may be used for all these in English; in Latin they will probably be different verbs. (That may be true of Arabic as well.)


----------



## ahmedcrow

Cagey said:


> Please tell us more about how you are going to use this verb.  What do you want to say?  Are you talking about having regard for rules, or for someone's feelings, or something else?  The same word may be used for all these in English; in Latin they will probably be different verbs. (That may be true of Arabic as well.)



In sense of, "The fool has no regard for the women hearts."


----------



## Scholiast

Greetings all round.

I would suggest _veneror_, _venerari_. So _asinus corda feminarum non veneratur_. This comprises both 'respect' and 'care'. _quid sentiunt alii_?

Σ


----------



## bearded

Hello
I would say:
_Stultus mulierum corda non respicit._


----------



## ahmedcrow

There's the sense of the consideration, may be kind of respecting but not respecting only or we'll use an equivalent of respecting, you think something has a value and deserve considerations and regarding, the fool left the women hearts and try to own the woman, but whole of the woman is by her heart, he wasted one of most important things in her and trying to have her but it's impossible without her heart, the sentence talked generally but the heart of woman is a part what will hold all of her, the opposite directions here, from general to particular cases and a particular part to the whole.

I saw the "respicit" definition in Wiktionary and it has the sense of regarding, respecting and consideration, it's good choice too.


----------

